# Lamp Oil in Kerosene Lamp?



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

My wife bought a British railroad lamp that apparently worked with kerosene.

Since we have lamp oil and no kerosene (short of going out and buying some) the question came to mind about whether there would be any reason not to use lamp oil in a kerosene lamp?

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

lamp oil is formulated for burning in hurricane and tiki lamps, ones with wicks. If yours has a wick, it will work.


----------



## trainman707 (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, yes it will work with a wick as George stated. I have a couple of RR lanterns that I use parafin lamp oil in. It's burns cleaner than most 
other lamp oils. 

Monte


----------



## Dennis Paulson (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I understand , in the larger wicked type lanterns / lamps , the regular lamp oil is better than the ultra pure lamp oil . They say the ultra pure lamp oil will plug up / gum up in the wick more , and its ,ade more for the little round wick decoration type lamps . 
I use the regular lamp oil in my large lanterns , RR marker lamps etc .


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Hi George, Monte, and Dennis,

Thank you all for your information.

I am always hesitant to try new things when others may have done it before me.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## Crisolite (Jan 9, 2008)

There is a prototype for everything they say.

I use lamp oil in the lanterns at the Camp 6 Logging Museum when I volunteered there. It added that extra touch durring the Santa trains.

Type at you later...
Ed


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Crisolite on 03/22/2009 9:44 AM
There is a prototype for everything they say.

I use lamp oil in the lanterns at the Camp 6 Logging Museum when I volunteered there. It added that extra touch durring the Santa trains.

Type at you later...
Ed



Thanks Ed,

Jerry


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Always use lamp oil if you're burning them indoors, Kerosene simply stinks too much.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Work's just fine in any lamps as long as you do not get the type that's has citronella added. diffidently will smell up the house. Later RJD


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry- 

One of the items I like are the old highway/traffic lanterns. Fun to collect and cheap, unless the uneducated seller thinks they are a railroad lantern, and finds an equally uneducated buyer. eBay is full of miss-sold "railroad" lanterns and even a few "railroad" museums have traffic lanterns listed as railroad lanterns.... 

Anyhow....... 

There are a lot of lamp info on this site, check the FAQs for more: 

http://www.lanternnet.com/


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the additional good advice.

I will pass it on to Marilyn (she is the lamp collector).

As with most collectors she is the only one who really understands just which lanterns she likes.

I would kind of like to have kerosene side marker lamps on our caboose but having been made in 1973-4 it is too new to have ever had them. Instead it has small roof mounted lights on the 4 corners that were long ago painted over. I hope to eventually restore them to working condition.

Regards,

Jerry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry

Here's another resource for lamps.


(click the image it's a link)


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 03/23/2009 8:20 AM
Jerry

Here's another resource for lamps.


(click the image it's a link)



Hi Steve,

I'll pass the link on to Marilyn.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

another thing 

In Britain, the stuff we call paraffin they call kerosene 

Ain't English great?


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By George Schreyer on 03/26/2009 3:38 PM
{snip...}[/i] In Britain, the stuff we call paraffin they call kerosene {snip...}[/i]
That's one of the nice things about the guild's web site...scroll down almost to the bottom of the page and you'll find two links _"Lamp Term Dictionary"_ & _"German Lamp Terms in English."_

*International Guild
of Lamp Researchers Ltd.*


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Since we are discussing kero lamps. Anyone know here I can get a burner, tank, and lens for a circa 1918 French locomotive light?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Mik, may be a stupid question, but do you know the maker of the lamp?


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 03/26/2009 4:14 PM
Posted By George Schreyer on 03/26/2009 3:38 PM
{snip...}[/i] In Britain, the stuff we call paraffin they call kerosene {snip...}[/i]
That's one of the nice things about the guild's web site...scroll down almost to the bottom of the page and you'll find two links _"Lamp Term Dictionary"_ & _"German Lamp Terms in English."_

*International Guild
of Lamp Researchers Ltd.*




It took me until now when I am 64 years old to realize that what the Brits (and GI's) were calling Paraffin heaters back when I was 17 years old used kerosene. Since I lived on base I never had a reason to buy Paraffin so I never realized it was kerosene.

Jerry



*Paraffin:* UK term for kerosene. *US "Paraffin Oil"* Paraffin Oil in the United States should be labeled _"Not for use in Flat Wick Oil Lamps or Lanterns,"_ here's why: In Europe, and other parts of the world, what Americans call kerosene is called "paraffin." In the United States, however, "paraffin oil" is NOT an equivalent to kerosene, and is not designed for use in either oil lanterns or lamps with flat wicks. The major differences between the two fuels are the flash points and viscosity. The flashpoint of 99% or 100% Paraffin Oil (Nowells, Ultra-Pure, etc.) is well over 200 degrees Farenheit, whereas kerosene has a nominal flashpoint of 150 degrees. Because of this, paraffin will only burn at 1/2 the brightness of kerosene in lamps or lanterns with 5/8" or smaller wick when the flame is adjusted to the same size. Paraffin Oil will not burn properly at all in lamps or lanterns with wick larger than 5/8", and will have problematic symptoms. Since paraffin doesn't have the same viscosity as kerosene, it cannot be drawn to the flame as fast as it is consumed, this causes the sputtering and wick charring, which in turn makes it even more difficult for the paraffin to reach the flame. Once you contaminate a wick with "paraffin oil", it must be replaced, and the oil must be drained and replaced with a proper fuel, either kerosene, or standard lamp oil. You should only use paraffin oil in "Un-Candles," "Floating Wick Candles" or or small wick, low consumption oil lamps. If you must use paraffin oil in a large wick lamp, it may be mixed 1:10 with standard lamp oil so that it will burn satisfactorily. I hope this info helps. Best Regards, Woody Kirkman


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Garrett, the only marking is a stamped SNCF on the housing


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 03/26/2009 5:57 PM
Since we are discussing kero lamps. Anyone know here I can get a burner, tank, and lens for a circa 1918 French locomotive light?
Mik

Don't know that you'll succeed but try the link to the International Guild above, I know that they deal in and know a heck of a lot about any lamp the uses liquid flue and then some. I know once before I ran across some information on locomotive headlights, as a matter of fact that' how I found out about their web site, via a link returned by Google when looking for that headlight info. Take a look at their publications page they've got all kinds of lamp mfg. catalouges on CD that you purchase.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Mik on 03/26/2009 7:34 PM
Garrett, the only marking is a stamped SNCF on the housing
Mik

I'm only going by what I can find on the Internet, so take it all with a large grain of salt.

The only thing I can find relating to French railways that also relates to SNCF is _*SNCF (Société Nationale des Chemins de fer français) (French National Railway)*_ However, that wasn't formed until 1938, I guess that it could have come from one of the predecessor railways that were nationalized in 1938, which might then get you back to 1916 c., but then which one.

I think one of your best bets would be to take and disassemble the headlight as best you can, without destroying anything of course. Then take the best detailed pictures you can of the various lamp parts. Then post a question (i.e. including all the photographs, in support of you quest) on the *International Guild of Lamp Researchers* web site on their Question & Answer page. Since a lot times I think that things like headlights were assembled from basic parts manufactured by other companies. some imported from other countries.


----------



## james brodie (Mar 28, 2008)

Dear Sir, When I was on the footplate back in 1952 (get your violin out) when preparing an engine for the road the firemans job was to draw two or four headlamps and a gauge glass lamp from the stores. There was a large paraffin can with a tap on it so we could top up the lamp interior vessels then nip the top of the lamp wick with your fingers to remove the hard carbon crust that formed on the burnt wick edge. In the hours of darkness the lamps would be lit just high enough so as not to create smoke and soot the inside of the glass. The gauge glass lamp we topped up with "rape oil" as hanging on the gauge glass the heat wouldn't cause the liquid to expand too much, if you used paraffin then after a while the whole lamp would dissapear in flames-a drop of engine oil added solved this problem. Two headlamps- used for train description to the signalmen showing your priority or if light engine then a white bottom centre placed headlamp leading and a red lamp trailing. Four headlamps used on pilot engines shewing a red and white at each end placed over the buffers. The other four headlamps and I have only used this five times in my career was for four white lamps leading placed three along the bottom and one under the chimney denoting Royal Train with the reigning monarch travelling otherwise just two headlihgts would be carried one over each buffer. 
Our headlamps didn't light the way like searchlights with your night vision you could see alright. The firebox door had a blinder on it to stop the glare but in anycase you had your head out the cabside looking for signals and signs. Hope these ramblings have been of some help. Somewhere in these records is a photo of me with a young model posing for some publicity thing but the view of the boiler end shows our North Eastern style firebox door with the oval centre hinged plate. When the fireman had fired round the box he tapped the catch and the door section would fully close preventing any glare spoiling your sight. Jim Brodie.


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By james brodie on 03/31/2009 12:48 AM
Dear Sir, When I was on the footplate back in 1952 (get your violin out) when preparing an engine for the road the firemans job was to draw two or four headlamps and a gauge glass lamp from the stores. There was a large paraffin can with a tap on it so we could top up the lamp interior vessels then nip the top of the lamp wick with your fingers to remove the hard carbon crust that formed on the burnt wick edge. In the hours of darkness the lamps would be lit just high enough so as not to create smoke and soot the inside of the glass. The gauge glass lamp we topped up with "rape oil" as hanging on the gauge glass the heat wouldn't cause the liquid to expand too much, if you used paraffin then after a while the whole lamp would dissapear in flames-a drop of engine oil added solved this problem. Two headlamps- used for train description to the signalmen showing your priority or if light engine then a white bottom centre placed headlamp leading and a red lamp trailing. Four headlamps used on pilot engines shewing a red and white at each end placed over the buffers. The other four headlamps and I have only used this five times in my career was for four white lamps leading placed three along the bottom and one under the chimney denoting Royal Train with the reigning monarch travelling otherwise just two headlihgts would be carried one over each buffer. 
Our headlamps didn't light the way like searchlights with your night vision you could see alright. The firebox door had a blinder on it to stop the glare but in anycase you had your head out the cabside looking for signals and signs. Hope these ramblings have been of some help. Somewhere in these records is a photo of me with a young model posing for some publicity thing but the view of the boiler end shows our North Eastern style firebox door with the oval centre hinged plate. When the fireman had fired round the box he tapped the catch and the door section would fully close preventing any glare spoiling your sight. Jim Brodie. 


Hi Jim,

I am always fascinated by stories about real train operations. Since I have never done any sort of railroad work I have no personal history to look back on.

I remember when flying in England that there were Purple (Royal) routes that had to be avoided.

Thanks,

Jerry


----------



## james brodie (Mar 28, 2008)

*Thanks Jerry, Did you fly those small noisy little planes or the big noisy planes over our vally? it seemed our area was a training ground for low level flying and I am sure with our cattage being white with red roof tiles was used to "spot" and frighten us-I jest. Any railway items you want to ask about please feel free to e mail. Jim brodie
*


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By james brodie on 03/31/2009 11:38 PM
*Thanks Jerry, Did you fly those small noisy little planes or the big noisy planes over our vally? it seemed our area was a training ground for low level flying and I am sure with our cattage being white with red roof tiles was used to "spot" and frighten us-I jest. Any railway items you want to ask about please feel free to e mail. Jim brodie
*



Hi Jim,

About a dozen years ago I got the wild idea of circumnavigating the British Isles. To make a long story short I rented a Piper Warrior from the RAF Lakenheath Aero Club and got an ex RAF Navigator to fly along to handle (translate) the British communications (into American English) for me.

The highlight of the trip for me was when he got permission for me to fly into my old airbase - RAF Alconbury. I had been a lowly Airman 2nd Class and never thought I would ever be talking to Alconbury Tower as a pilot (even a civilian pilot).

I appreciate your offer regarding railway items and will probably be taking you up on it.

Regards,

Jerry


----------

